# Yahama YPAO RX-V series



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

I have some specific question about using YPAO that their manuals don't cover (which is way too much). They tell one how to connect a composite video up, but little about the EQ settings and how their unconventional EQ GUI works. 

1. Do the bass & treble settings have to be on zero, or doesn't it matter when running YPAO?

2. Does it matter if you choose a a PAQ setting before hand (Flat, Front or Natural) or are those only afterwards choices?

3. I stumbled across a full bandwidth 'test tone', but I can't find it again. The test tone under Setup/Speaker produces a somewhat narrow band noise. Somewhere there is a true broadband version, but I don't remember where it is or under what circumstances it is produced. 

I have a PAA2 SPM that I wanted to use with their internal full bandwidth noise vs the one generated within this meter is the reason for the 3rd question.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not an expert on YPAO by any means, but I do have enough knowledge about it to answer your first two questions. 

1. It does not matter what the tone control is set at, YPAO will run itself as if you had it set at 0.

2. It also doesn't matter whether you chose a PEQ setting prior to running YPAO, it will not effect the results YPAO comes up with.


Basically what YPAO is doing is attempting to normalize everything to a 'flat' setting, while setting speaker distances, size, phase, and a crossover. Nothing you do prior to running YPAO should change those results. Other than where you place the microphone, obviously. For example assuming you have a 7.1 setup, if you shut down the 'surround rear' portion of the amplifier (essentially making it a 5.1 system) prior to running YPAO, it will still recognize those speakers and adjust them accordingly when you run it. Assuming they are actually wired to the speaker level outputs on the receiver. 

Once YPAO is finished, you can adjust everything else to your liking. YPAO works pretty good for me, but I do usually change a couple of things on my own after running it. That is just personal preference and is one of the things I like the most about YPAO.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. An additional question;

4. The separate bass & treble controls operate independent of the manual EQ settings afterwards, correct?

Anyone else regarding the mystery full range test tone?? :huh:


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Since my posts can't be edited, I found what the deal is with the dual version 'test tone' no thanks to the lame, poorly written manual (as usual).

Turning on the 'test tone' (that normally cycles thru all of your speakers with a somewhat narrow band 'noise' that is centered around 1kHz), exiting out of that, then going into the PEG setting and choosing 'Manual', when you select a speaker, the 'broadband' noise id generated unlike the narrowband version. Why two different signals and why the on-off isn't in the same menu where you are now is beyond me.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

videobruce said:


> Since my posts can't be edited, I found what the deal is with the dual version 'test tone' no thanks to the lame, poorly written manual (as usual).
> 
> Turning on the 'test tone' (that normally cycles thru all of your speakers with a somewhat narrow band 'noise' that is centered around 1kHz), exiting out of that, then going into the PEG setting and choosing 'Manual', when you select a speaker, the 'broadband' noise id generated unlike the narrowband version. Why two different signals and why the on-off isn't in the same menu where you are now is beyond me.


"Test tone" is for setting levels only and that is easier by ear and by mic with a narrow-band signal.
However, when you are setting up EQ filters, it is necessary to have a signal that covers the entire bandwidth.


----------



## scotty2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

videobruce said:


> I have some specific question about using YPAO that their manuals don't cover (which is way too much). They tell one how to connect a composite video up, but little about the EQ settings and how their unconventional EQ GUI works.
> 
> 1. Do the bass & treble settings have to be on zero, or doesn't it matter when running YPAO?
> 
> ...


Hi guys do u know much about the yamaha rx-v2079 im running 5.2.4 but try to work out how to connect an external amp for 11.2ch


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

scotty2016 said:


> Hi guys do u know much about the yamaha rx-v2079 im running 5.2.4 but try to work out how to connect an external amp for 11.2ch


Please dont post this question in more than one location. it causes fragmentation of the answers and does not help others if they have a similar question.

To answer your question, The rx-v2079 is only a 9.2 channel receiver so you cant get 11 channels.


----------



## scotty2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry im new to this site. Ok i know it has 9.2ch on board but why does it say it can expand to 11.2 via external amp


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may have the ability to assign a pair of pre outs on the rear of the receiver to output another two channels. This would be a setting in the user menu. You would have to look through the user manual and see what it says about that.


----------



## scotty2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok thanks. Ive done alot of looking and im confused i dont see anywhere in the manual that allows for full 11.2ch play back i currently have a setup as 5.2.4 but i have 11 speakers connected and in this mode it cuts out my surround back speakers. I dont understand how it can use 11.2ch ive played around and its doing my head in.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> "Test tone" is for setting levels only and that is easier by ear and by mic with a narrow-band signal.
> However, when you are setting up EQ filters, it is necessary to have a signal that covers the entire bandwidth.


Understood, it's their implication of the settings that is terrible and user unfriendly! :foottap:


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Please dont post this question in more than one location. it causes fragmentation of the answers and does not help others if they have a similar question.


You can add, don't use the quote function, especially when you aren't responding to that post! :nono:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

videobruce said:


> Turning on the 'test tone' (that normally cycles thru all of your speakers with a somewhat narrow band 'noise' that is centered around 1kHz), exiting out of that, then going into the PEG setting and choosing 'Manual', when you select a speaker, the 'broadband' noise id generated unlike the narrowband version. *Why two different signals* and why the on-off isn't in the same menu where you are now is beyond me.


I don’t know why they have the two signals, but found it pretty useful. I used the broadband to EQ my speakers with REW. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

videobruce said:


> Thanks for the reply. An additional question;
> 
> 4. The separate bass & treble controls operate independent of the manual EQ settings afterwards, correct?
> 
> Anyone else regarding the mystery full range test tone?? :huh:



Correct.

I wouldn't be much help on the test tones, but I'll try and do some research regarding that. YPAO obviously runs a full range of tones itself, but to my knowledge there is no way to change the manual test tone from anything other than the pink noise it provides.


----------



## Defcon (Aug 23, 2015)

This blog - http://simplehomecinema.com/ - has a number of posts about YPAO which are the best resource I've found.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for that link, I already discovered that some time back.


----------

